# howdy



## DaveM666 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm Dave, and I have an interest in all aircraft of WWII, and build plastic model kits of them, so I expect I will find lots of useful info here, lol, so, yeah...hello




Dave


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello there and welcome. Post your pics of your models in the model forum. We accept all skill levels with equal applomb.


----------



## DaveM666 (Mar 8, 2007)

Heya Matt, when I get me camera working I will take a some photos, I'm currently working on a P-40E I think it is in 1/72 scale, it has decals for the flying tigers but I'm gonna paint it up to look like a russian air force plane, with "white wash" (I know it wasn't white wash, just can't remember the proper name for it  ) over the camo scheme


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2007)

Hallo Dave !!!
Nice to welcome another modeler.  Greetings from Poland.
As Matt308 said there have been the modelling section in the forum where you can upload pics of your models and find out about the modelling techniques that can be useful for everybody.


----------



## DaveM666 (Mar 8, 2007)

heya Wurger, I'll definatley check out the modelling part of the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Dave.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Mate!


----------



## DaveM666 (Mar 9, 2007)

G'day Wildcat and Heinz and Jahowl DerAdlerIstGelandet


----------



## Jared (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi mate. Welcome in  Have fun!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site 8)


----------

